# What model banana bike?



## Siestabikes (May 14, 2021)

i picked this up yesterday. its been repainted but looks like it was yellow underneath


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 14, 2021)

Siestabikes said:


> i picked this up yesterday. its been repainted but looks like it was yellow underneath
> 
> View attachment 1411321
> 
> ...




Not sure but the crimped end cantilever tubes should help. Can you post a pic of the serial number? Probably on the rear drop out.


----------



## rfeagleye (May 14, 2021)

I believe that is a Columbia from the look of the chainguard.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 14, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> I believe that is a Columbia from the look of the chainguard.



Who would have made it for columbia? Did they make there own at this time, I'm guessing '70s?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 14, 2021)

I'm seeing that style chain guard on some images of columbia's but not the crimped cantilevers. I try again later when I'm home from work.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2021)

That is an Mid-1970's AMF Renegade, based on the headlabel sticker shown in pic 2.
Also has the characteristic triple-stack fork.
The chainguard is definitely a Columbia CG from that era,
so not all original.


----------

